# Firearms Policy Coalition Demand Gets Leland, NC 2A Suspension Order Retracted



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...gets-leland-nc-2a-suspension-order-retracted/


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Well it makes perfect sense to ban weapons while off your own property in a state of emergency...... In such a state all the scum buckets crawl out of the woodwork to take what is not theirs..... Perfect sense right, *NONSENSE!!!!!!*..............


----------

